# Beast of an Exalted Hero



## whittsy

Just looking through my army book and put together a really mean, hard hitting, challenge beast Exalted Hero to be used against armies with low I scores...

Exalted Hero with Mark of Nurgle or Khorne (depending on I scores of enemies)
Helm of Many Eyes
Dawn Stone
Scaled Skin
Great Weapon

WS7, S7, 4A (or 5 with MoK), re-roll failed armour saves of 1+ (chaos armour, SS and HoME) and striking with an I score of 6 (which is pretty decent) the ASF of the helm and the ASL of the great weapon cancel eachother out. I calculate this build at 196 points, which, for what it is... is pretty damn nasty and could go toe to toe with a Black Orc Warboss... Enemies at -1 to hit if you take MoN instead of MoK. Just a thought I had if anyone was having trouble making a build for a general in a low points game. Let me know what you think.


----------



## LukeValantine

Yah chaos tends to be able to make some scary combat characters. However for a standard bearer I would prefer the ultimate shield built instead of the ultimate sword build. Just through a GW, talisman of protection enchanted shield and mark of tzeentch on your BSB and watch as it takes 3-4 turns fro em to die even against the strongest of combatants.


----------



## effigy22

For 4 more points my army gets skullfu... I mean skulltaker. Not worried at all  
But as for non named characters, he's pretty dirt hard, lack of ward save might harm him though as I am seeing a lot more KB in armies these days.


----------



## whittsy

The idea for him is to be in a low points game (where you can't take a Lord) but I know what you're saying, with a MoN most things will be needing 5's or higher to hit him and a re-roll on 1+ (because in low point games chances of coming up against something strength 5 or higher is pretty unlikely). I might give this fella a go next time I play my mates Orcs army, or my brothers Skaven army and let you know how he fairs.


----------

